# Severe itching at night!!



## joyfulsoul

Is anyone else severely itching but only really in evening and during the night?
Midwife checked my bloods and said at my 36 week appointment that results all came back fine - so I know its nothing serious, its just really annoying me now :growlmad:

It's mainly my feet and bottom of my legs, keeps me up for hours at night Grrrr....

Anyone else have this? What do you do to ease the itching?
I've been putting moistoriser on my legs and feet before I go to sleep but still wake up scratching them to the point where they start to sting :(

x


----------



## Gemie

I have it at night on my arms it's horrible.. they've got scabs all over them now :( I shower at night and it happens afterwards, it's been happening for about a week now. I take a benadryl and it usually calms it enough for me to sleep then when I wake up it's gone... strange!


----------



## jenfen

I had this and got some aqueous cream from the doctor (you can get it at the chemist too, but I'm making the most of the free prescriptions!). At one point I could barely sleep either but used the cream every evening for a couple of weeks and now I rarely get the itching and if I do, I just use the cream again for a few days...

J x


----------



## kayla2010

i get this too! mainly the bottoms of my feet too, and lately my boobs! just feel like diving into an ice bucket to cool down after itching its sooo annoying! xx


----------



## YorkieMom

I'm only 10 weeks along, but the last few nights have been unbearable! I've been getting really itchy patches on my arms close to my elbows, behind my knees, on my calves, and last night all over my back. I scratch so much it keeps me up for hours and I end up with hives and welts all over. I made my hubby take a picture of my back last night and took it to the Dr this morning. She sent me home with a massive tub of moisturising cream called Dipro Base which she's told me to use *at least * twice a day. I also got a tube of medicated ointment called Betnovate to use when I get a flare up. I had some of this before for previous exzema & it really helps and works really quickly. The Dr told me to moisturise as much as possible and it should help prevent the flare ups, which for some reason seem to get worse at night and keep me up for hours.

Go to the Dr and get some cream. The stuff I got today seems really nice. AND it was my very first free perscription from the NHS. I'm so pleased LOL. Silly, but it's made me happy for today. :happydance: Anything free is good!


----------



## spacegirl

Yes, just my legs. My skin there just seems more sensitive at the moment. Shaving my legs (so they nice and smooth and the hairs not sharp and irritating) and lashings of moisturiser put a stop to it.

Cxxx


----------



## Sugababe82

x


----------



## N1kki

yeh ive been told that itching is normal all over the body,i used moisturiser few times a day to soothe it and cold water.


----------



## Maya23

I had it really bad on my legs at night too..my gp prescribed me a cream , it's called Aqueous Cream BP and I must say THE ITCHINESS STOPPED COMPLETELY!! and my legs are healing now as they were scratched all over lol


----------

